# Studio monitors



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

Alright, upgrading the Home project studio. I had done a load of research on studio monitors and based on reviews etc. I had settled on a approx. $500 price range. And decided to go with the Behringer 3031A (upgrade from the really popular 2031A). Now I know it "Behringer" and some reviews say they sound great but have reliability issues (which isn't a problem because I am able to swap them out for new at my local shop if there is a problem). They are $465.00 for a pair. But when I went out EVERYONE said for the money go with the Yamaha HS80M monitors, ($740.00 a pair) because they are so much better! OK I understand most sales guys are trying to make a buck but some of these guys I've known for a long time and I know they are not trying to screw me over or steer me wrong, but should I really go that much higher? Are they that much better? I have a project studio, I do my own recordings and my bands recordings. I may soon be doing some other bands recordings also. Anyone have an opinion on what I should do? Go with the behringer or cough up the extra for the Yamaha's?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My batting average with Behringer isn't so good, though I've got a small 4 channel mixer that's been good. Yamaha stuff is generally pretty good, but have you looked at Yorkville? I love the Yorkville YSM2p near field monitors. Readily available from any L&M store.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I'd go with KRK Rockits over the Behringers. Never heard the Yamahas so I have no opinion on them.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The Yorkville YSM-1Ps are excellent at $600/pair. I wouldn't hesitate to buy them over again.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The YSM2Ps work too. They sell for $400 for a pair. I have a pair of Rokit 5s and if I'm looking for one I'd take those 2ps. I saw a used pair at L&M here in Ottawa for $200.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

iaresee said:


> I'd go with KRK Rockits over the Behringers. Never heard the Yamahas so I have no opinion on them.


I've got a pair of Rockits and I really like them. They might be something to look into.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Prosonic said:


> I've got a pair of Rockits and I really like them. They might be something to look into.


Yes, I've got a set of Rockits as well. They're reasonably priced and they sound very good.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I got a pair of brand new Rokit 8 G2 for 450 off ebay. They're my first pair of monitors so I have nothing to compare them to, but they sound great.


----------



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

I've already done the research. And I had decided to go with the Behringers. (Sound, features, etc) Looked at and listened to many different brands. I have Samson's, my best friend has huge KRK's Another has M-audio BX8's I think they're called. I liked the sound of the Behringers with the ribbon tweeter and they seemed to be flatter than most. Now that I've been doing some reading this weekend I'm going to have to give these Yamaha's a listen. They seem to be one of the "chosen" ones so to speak. (apparently a newer/better version of the legendary NS-10 that has been used forever in pro studio's).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not mentioned in this thread is where you expect to be situating them, relative to the typical listening position. As a home studio, I'm not expecting them to be perched on the walls in a 12' x 18' space, but some monitors _will_ sound more focussed and "coherent" than others will, when parked 2ft in front of you to your immediate right and left. That's not to negate the sonic qualities of what has been recommended so far, merely a recognition of the psychoacoustic realities of sitting closer to and farther away from the speakers when using multiple-driver systems. It's simply a question of getting the right tools for the job.


----------



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

OK first impression: I don't like them, they sound like s%$t!!! I know they are flat reference monitors yadda yadda but even with a good CD and my own mixes that are pretty good I think it sounds awful. All guitars sound really fuzzy in the mids and highs. Anyway I'm going to work with them for a couple of weeks and if I can't get them down they will be changed for something else.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Are these the Behringers? Can you compare them to your Sampsons, or your friends KRKs, in your place? If they sound that bad in comparison to the Sampsons which you already have, then clearly the Behringers are not for you. Were they supposed to be an upgrade to the studio monitors you already own?


----------



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

No, I got a pair of Yamaha HS80M's


----------



## soundgrazer (Oct 31, 2010)

Go with the Beringers. I don't think the Yamahas sound that much better for that price range. When you are ready to spend $3000 then you will notice the difference.


----------

